
Google Plans Google+ Hangouts with top Silicon Valley Figures - bjonathan
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/05/02/google-introduces-vc-office-hours-google-hangouts-with-top-silicon-valley-figures/
======
jbigelow76
Hangouts with Silicon Valley figures won't do anything to drum up interest in
G+ except as a novelty among those that already know about it but don't use
it.

Google should take the biggest stars of whoever wins the NBA Championship next
month and do a hangout with them. Or have the stars of twilight/hunger
games/{generic blockbuster} and do hangouts as part of their press junkets.
Google may end up with a bunch of incredibly insipid hangouts but that's about
90% of "social" anyway.

------
brice-
First thing I noticed when reading about this on the Google+ Page was I
couldn't click the date:time link and add the event to my gCal. Probably not a
good event launch when it highlights an obvious product fault.

------
MisterMerkin
I don't see what's so wrong with what Facebook did. Go after college students.
They probably wouldn't mind obsessively checking two social networks anyway.

